# Solved: Facebook Account Hack Attempt?



## cwwozniak

I received an e-mail overnight that appeared to be from a @facebookmail.com account. It said

Hi Chuck,
Sorry you've been having trouble logging into your Facebook account.​and had a "Get back on Facebook now" link with a URL of:
http://www.facebook.com/n/?index.php&mid=_(redacted string of 30 random looking characters)_&bcode=_(redacted string of 8 random looking characters)_&n_m=_(redacted my email address)_

I have not had any problems logging into the account and suspect someone might have tried to hack into it. I was able to log in with no problem using a bookmarked link after getting the email. I have some questions that I hope somebody here can answer.

1) Is there any way to check on Facebook for any failed log-on attempts and maybe get the IP address they came from?

2) Are log-on hack attempts on random accounts common on Facebook? Most of my content is viewable by friends of friends, but I do have some public content and some of my basic user information is also viewable by the public.

I did change the password, just in case.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Go to your account security settings, and it will show the current and last location you logged in from. Also set up notifications so you get e-mails whenever anyone tries to log into your account from a new device or location.


----------



## Phantom010

I don't believe your Facebook account has been hacked. However, someone may have attempted to find the password by trying multiple words in the password box. This is quite common (e.g. email accounts). It may have triggered that automatic Facebook reply.


----------



## cwwozniak

DoubleHelix said:


> Go to your account security settings, and it will show the current and last location you logged in from. Also set up notifications so you get e-mails whenever anyone tries to log into your account from a new device or location.


Thank you.
My settings only showed my current session, without any previous history.

I added an SMS notification with a security code that needs to be entered when logging on from a new device.

FWiW, I did get an e-mail notification when I changed the password. It had a link I could have used to get back in if it wasn't me that changed it.



Phantom010 said:


> I don't believe your Facebook account has been hacked. However, someone may have attempted to find the password by trying multiple words in the password box. This is quite common (e.g. email accounts). It may have triggered that automatic Facebook reply.


I didn't think they got in either. I was more interested in finding out if the IP address of the log on attempt was in my area or from another part of the country or the world.


----------



## Phantom010

cwwozniak said:


> I didn't think they got in either. I was more interested in finding out if the IP address of the log on attempt was in my area or from another part of the country or the world.


I'm sure you already know that an IP address wouldn't give you much information anyway, other than the ISP and a very approximate location...


----------



## cwwozniak

Phantom010 said:


> I'm sure you already know that an IP address wouldn't give you much information anyway, other than the ISP and a very approximate location...


Yes sir, I did know that and I also know that people can use proxies to hide their location. I would have had some concerns if the IP address had been somewhere in the greater Chicago area. It could have been somebody that I knew locally and possibly blocked, trying to get in.


----------



## Phantom010

That someone would need to be very very lucky to crack a password that way on the Web.  I guess some coins are luckier than others...


----------



## JazzySOUL

Just to add; that 'n' after .com is very suspicious. I havent seen a facebook address that has that.


----------

